# How To Pick Okra



## Anna1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello,

I have a garden blog, too. (https://gardeningformyfamily.blogspot.com) I also live in VA. I have planted okra in my garden, and I am posting on it today. I will link to your site, if that is okay. My family loves okra, so we are excited about hopefully getting some.

Thank you!


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Anna - fellow Virginian ,

Thank you for visiting Veggie Gardener! I visited your blog, and I must say that I am very impressed by it and your garden! I am glad that you are growing okra, it is a very unique, interesting and delicious vegetable to grow. Hang in there - you will begin getting some pods very soon. The weather is really starting to heat up now, so it will not take long.

I appreciate the links! You may link to the site any time you want. I will add your blog to my "Favorite Sites" section if that is okay. I hope that you stay in touch to let me know how your garden is progressing! 

Keep up the great work 

Take Care,

Tee Riddle


----------



## Anna1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello,

Yes, it is okay for you to link to me. I will add you to my links too. I would love to hear any advice you have on my garden. I love to learn!

Thank you!


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Anna,

Thank you for adding me to your links! After touring your blog some I think I need to be asking you for advice. Everything looks amazing! I am very impressed by your carrots. I have never had much luck growing them, except for the Little Romeo type (which look like little carrot balls).

When those okra pods start coming (and they will), remember to pick them when they reach 3 to 4 inches long. Don't let them get too big because they get tough and inedible (they don't get poisonous or anything - just taste bad). You will need to check them once a day, because the pods grow fast. A small 1 inch pod today will probably be 3 inches long tomorrow. As the old saying goes - "Pick them early and pick them often".

I'll be sure to keep tabs on your blog, and let me know how things are progressing in your garden. If you ever have a question or need anything, feel free to use the Contact page to email me.

Thanks,

Tee


----------



## Tasha (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, this is extremely helpful. I promised my mom I would create a fresh vegetable garden for her and my dad to enjoy, and had been worried about my plants (which are still pretty young), but you site has been helpful and reassuring that I am doing (most) things right. Thanks for the info on the okra! I wasn't really sure what to expect


----------



## Heath (Jul 24, 2011)

I came on this site right on time. I wasn't sure how big they were supposed to grow, but I have a bunch that are ready! I'm in Florida, so they get plenty of heat!


----------



## Shana_Rhea (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know what kind of okra I got, but it is purple. It is green for about the 1st 2 inches then all the sudden the whole thing starts turning purple and gets very hard. what should I do?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Shana - There are some varieties that have some reddish-purplish coloring to them - like Hill Country Red and Burgundy okra. Perhaps you can harvest them before they start getting hard. Okra will typically get very tough once it becomes over ripe.


----------



## John6 (Aug 29, 2011)

This is my first year growing okra and I'm sure I'll have a better idea next year, but about how many plants do you need for a good, continuous harvest for 4-5 people? Thx


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi John - I have 18 okra plants in a ~100 sq ft area and that supplies me with a nice harvest every other day. That's enough for 4-5 people to eat okra at least twice a week.


----------



## Islemay (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm a Peace Corps volunteer in Paraguay, and I am so glad I found this site. I have a few okra plants in my garden (they do very well in the warm weather down here), but I had no idea when to harvest them. Thanks for the clear and concise advice!


----------



## Doret_Williams (May 10, 2012)

Hi, I just started my garden and its coming on nicely. My okra trees are blooming and I already started picking and enjoying them. Thanks for the information and God bless.


----------



## Monica_the_Garden_Faerie (Aug 26, 2012)

Shoot! I waited too long for my first set, but have others coming on.


----------



## Joanne (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi this is the first time I have every grew okra. We love it and thought I would try to grow some. I picked about 4 of them not enough for dinner but what I did was cut them like I have read and placed them in a bag in the freezer until some more are ready. It's that ok to do? Or should I do something first before I do that?


----------



## Joanne (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello this is the first year I have ever planted orka. We love orka so I thought I would give it a shot. Well today I got to pick 4 because I did not want them to get tough. I washed them and cut them like I have read I placed them in a freezer bag and placed in the freezer. It's that ok until I am able to pick some more? Or should I do something other to them before I freeze them?


----------

